# Job search - easy or tough



## khuranajobs (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello People,

I am from India. I am Planning to come to Canada through Express entry (Skilled Worker Migration Visa, PR). I am an Engineer and currently working as IT Service Manager in one of the Big IT Company (IBM). Kindly tell me How easy it is to grab a job in same profile once I get the PR. Also, Please tell me how is the job scenario for IT professionals out there in Canada, especially Vancouver.

Thanks
Anubhav


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

"Engineer" is a regulated profession in Canada. Only those holding a P.Eng qualification can regard themselves engieers. It takes a 4 year degree plus 4 years as an engineer in training to get to the P.eng level.

You will have to have your qualifications assessed by the provicial institute to see what addition examinations/education or work experience you will need to attain a P.Eng.

IT professionals are fairly common unless your experience is in a niche area


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

khuranajobs said:


> Hello People,
> 
> I am from India. I am Planning to come to Canada through Express entry (Skilled Worker Migration Visa, PR). I am an Engineer and currently working as IT Service Manager in one of the Big IT Company (IBM). Kindly tell me How easy it is to grab a job in same profile once I get the PR. Also, Please tell me how is the job scenario for IT professionals out there in Canada, especially Vancouver.
> 
> ...


Under the misleadingly named "Express Entry" system, you will never get PR without an offer of a job.

And as JGK said, you are not, in Canadian terms, an Engineer. Not that it would help if you were.


----------



## khuranajobs (Jul 28, 2013)

Hello,

I have done 4 years Btech degree and having more than 6 years of experience. Could you please tell me the job scene now considering these points.
Thanks
Anubhav


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

khuranajobs said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have done 4 years Btech degree and having more than 6 years of experience. Could you please tell me the job scene now considering these points.
> Thanks
> Anubhav



A Btech degree is not equivalent to a Canadian engineering degree.


----------



## vinonline1 (Nov 26, 2014)

An Indian BTech is equivalent to a Canadian Engineering. I'm myself a Btech graduate and got my educational qualification evaluated by WES as Canadian Engineering equivalent.

Anubhav, your qualification and work experience is pretty good. Although the Express Entry makes it mandatory to obtain a job first or an invitation to apply for PR.


----------

